# qs about the new afx mega g+



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok fellow slot heads I have the new mega and I have to say its very fast and feels alot different But it cant stay on the track at all. The speed feels like my modded viper v1 but traction sucks! Has anyone tried gluing a magnet on it or better yet does anyone know of a aftermarket hop up or is it to soon? I tried jel claws with no luck


View attachment 225841


View attachment 225849


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

What voltage are you running? What resistance are your controllers?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have tested Jel Claws VS Super Tires and they do not have as much grip. The cars are intended to be run with 120 ohm controllers, At 18.5 volts they work OK with 90 or even 60 ohm controllers. A 45 ohm controller was just too touchey for me. The new Mega G+ does not seem to have quite as much power as an original Mega G, but they are fast enough to be fun. Some of these cars seem to have a little too much pickup shoe spring tension. The cars have no magnetic downforce at the front because of the can style motor, so it does not hurt to experiment a little with the springs.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Im running a stock track setup, afx track standard afx controllers nothing fancy, afx sold these cars with intention that people will run them on a standard stock track, even the afx track set with these cars included is a standard stock set, well since I posted this thread I am experimenting with magnets, I ca clued 1 on the rear chassis and it makes a little difference. I will install a second one and post pics when I do


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Rich Dumas said:


> ...Some of these cars seem to have a little too much pickup shoe spring tension. The cars have no magnetic downforce at the front because of the can style motor, so it does not hurt to experiment a little with the springs...


I feel what Rich said may be the biggest source of your problem...

Are you running the long wheel base or the short?...

I had two long w*/*b F-1s that the front wheels did not touch the track,
due to too much spring tension, combined with the *light-weight* front of the chassis...
They would de-slot at the slightest *bump* in a track connection or powering out of a corner
just a little too early...

I think the small, tight radius of the front of the pick-up shoes can & will
affect cornering ability... They may be *catching* on a rail that sticks up just a very small amount...
Wish AFX would redesign the p*/*up shoe radius... Maybe it's just me...

The short w*/*b chassis I have were not quite as bad... The front wheels touched the track,
but the spring tension*/*shoe radius*/*light weight greatly hampered cornering performance...

I cut 1 to 2 turns out of the p*/*up springs and readjusted tension as needed
on both long and short chassis'...

Took care of the de-slotting... My GT40 MkII became one of my best handling
*box stock* cars...

I have friends in Lexington, KY, that run a Mega G F-1 series throughout
the year, without any problems...

Hope this helps...

John
.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Do the New Mega G+ sets come with tri power pack & 120 ohm controller?

Do they work ok at a different voltage and different controller?
maybe at 12v and a stock mega G controller (are they around 60 ohm?)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

They do come with the tri-pak and the 120s


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

With the Tri Power power supply the actual voltages with one car running will be 9.1, 13.9 and 24.4 volts. I have tested the Mega G+ cars at my regular track voltage of 18.5 volts and also at lower voltages. At 18.5 volts they are fast enough, lower voltages would be just for kids. With that light front end I would not want to run the cars at 24 volts. If you back off on the pickup shoe springs very much the cars will loose power. If I was going to add a magnet to a Mega G+ car it would be at the front, the traction magnets are already plenty strong enough.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Im going to post up some video in the next few days, I put some neo 52 mags in place of the stockers WOW she flys now


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

cwbam said:


> Do the New Mega G+ sets come with tri power pack & 120 ohm controller?
> 
> Do they work ok at a different voltage and different controller?
> maybe at 12v and a stock mega G controller (are they around 60 ohm?)


i think you will find a 60 ohm is too low for MG+. You can drop to 90 with no problem, have not tried lower (except my 45 parma's which act as an on/off switch).

Charlie


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The set comes with 120 ohm controllers


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The controller that you would need would depend in part on the track voltage. If you use a Tri Power set at Expert you might get away with a 90 ohm controller. If you feel that you need a higher ohm value resistor ones that fit Parma controllers were available at one time from One Stop Slot Shop. Those seem to be out of stock for now.


----------



## acpaterson (Mar 2, 2016)

What about in combination with above posts re: sprint tension, placing one or two flat pieces of lead weight in that empty space in front of the board to help weight the nose? It might help to get some front end weight on the guide.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

It would not hurt to experiment with weights. The now defunct JW's HO Speed Parts made brass front ends that would have worked well with these cars. I did notice that one of my Mega G+ cars has very wobbly rear wheels, that would degrade performance somewhat. If I recall correctly the rear axles have knurled ends, which makes replacing the wheels a little tricky.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Yep, the MG and MG+ have knurled ends. You can thank the child safety folks for that one as well. It is very difficult to remove the wheels and reuse them.


----------

